# Getting "MOM.exe - .Net Framework Initialization Error" at system startup in Windows 7



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2012)

I have recently switched from Intel Pentium 4 to AMD E350 processor APU. I get the following message every time I start my PC running Windows 7:

*MOM.exe - .Net Framework Initialization Error*
_To run this application, you first must install one of the following versions of the .Net Framework:
v4.0
Contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NET Framework._

Screenshot: 
*i.imgur.com/U0YIf.png

After a little research I got to found out MOM.exe is part of Catalyst. And I have installed Catalyst drivers (v8.0.891.0). And also I have .Net framework installed:

*i.imgur.com/Vz8F3.png

*i.imgur.com/rVAq9.png

So, I am wondering what can I do to get rid of this message.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2012)

Reinstalled .net framework?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2012)

Of course ._.

It seems MOM.exe is needed for catalyst to remain in the tray. Whenever I try to open it by right clicking on desktop and selecting the first option, "AMD Vision Engine Control Center", I get this same MOM.exe error.
I can disable its startup to get rid of this message, but I don't know if that would hamper any performance in graphics.


----------

